# Shimano Sora Shifter Fastener Nut Broken



## johnalex (Aug 6, 2008)

All, 

While barrowing my bro's bike I put a ton of miles in it and I have come across some wear in tear. The bolt that holds the lever to the shifter housing has fallen off. It appears that the nut that fastens to the bolt on the actual lever came off. I am now having issues finding the right size nuts as well as getting the nut fastened on properly. See attachement for what I Am talking about. The red cicle shows the bolt and the yellow circle shows where the nuts is located in the shifter manifold. 

Does any one have any general comments or suggestions?

I am also bidding on a new pair of shifters for this bike in case the fix doesn't work. Is fixing this a lost cause?

Needless to say my new bike is campy.


----------



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

You could take the bolt to a machine shop and have them measure the pitch of its thread - that way you'll be able to easily obtain a matching nut for it. No other ideas really...I know Shimano 'smalls' can be a bit hard to obtain.


----------

